# Feeding Schedule Questions



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

So I have a ruby red spilo approx 2-1/2" long and he eats his pellets and tilapia fillets (soaked in vitachem of course) My question is whats the best feeding method if there is one like how much , how often to fatten him up so hes big and healthy..... As of now I feed him 3 pellets everyother day and Once a week a piece of tilapia fillet.

Also whats the growth rate of the ruby red??? I know ive heard they max out in size around 9" but how fast do they grow normally....anyone on here have a big ruby red spilo?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I would feed him once a day if wanted to fatten it up!!!


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

chaddfc said:


> So I have a ruby red spilo approx 2-1/2" long and he eats his pellets and tilapia fillets (soaked in vitachem of course) My question is whats the best feeding method if there is one like how much , how often to fatten him up so hes big and healthy..... As of now I feed him 3 pellets everyother day and Once a week a piece of tilapia fillet.
> 
> Also whats the growth rate of the ruby red??? I know ive heard they max out in size around 9" but how fast do they grow normally....anyone on here have a big ruby red spilo?


I don't have a ruby red, but I have seen two 7-8"er's for sale at one of the LFS' around where I live so they do get that big. As to how long it would take I have no idea, but if I had to guess similar to a rhom.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

What Prima said, I've seen the same exact ruby reds for sale, and I must say those were two gorgeous specimens. Beautiful colour and thick bodied, both looked identical. I would say they grow slow though like a lot of serra's, i.e. rhoms. I would say every other day is good. P's like a perdictable feeding schedule. Just after lights out would be good.


----------

